# Final Quail group buy specs & price.  Plus other details...



## tortie

****The group buy is finally done! Thanks everyone for participating in one of the biggest group buys ever done in head-fi****




 Wire type: 6 feet, 14(gauge)/3 SJT, Shielded, Grey
Quail wire reference page 

 NEMA Plug type: 5-15P, hospital grade (green dot), Clear
Quail plug reference page 

 Appliance End (IEC): C13, Clear 
Quail IEC reference page 

 Others: With ferrite clamp on each end (non removable); 
 The shielding is a foil shield and is connected to the ground 
 pin.






 Time of delivery: We will have the next two weeks to confirm the orders here. Deadline to confirm orders will be April 5, 2004. Orders will be made to Quail April 6, 2004. It will take another 10 weeks for the powercords to be made by Quail & delivered to our US contact (Head-fi member strohmie not Welly). 

 Delivery: Strohmie will receive the cords from Quail, then he will ship the cords to you.

 Total Cost (per 1 piece): $11.50 plus paypal fee of 2.9% + $.03 per transaction = $12.13 total. To reduce furthur confusion, im making it *$12.00* flat.

 Price Breakdown:
 Quail Power cord Price: $10.00.
 Delivery from Quail to Strohmie: $1.50
 Delivery from Strohmie to you: That will depend on your location.

 Note:There will be 2 shipment costs, one from Quail to Strohmie and then from Strohmie to you, this 2nd shipment cost is NOT INCLUDED in the $12.00 per piece costing.


----------



## tortie

Pending list: (listed in priority)

 sduibek
 oneeyedhobbit
 jester
 nanahachi
 jerry1130 2
 ampgalore 2
 ayt999

*Payment's recieved:* 

 andrzejpw 1 - fully paid
 Ashevar 4 - fully paid
 ayt999 1 - fully paid 
 bangpod 3 - fully paid
 born2bwire 2 - fully paid
 BO(V)BZ 6 + - fullypaid
 bpm2000 1 - fully paid
 bralack42 2 - fully paid
 chinchy 2 - fully paid
 Chris719 2 -fully paid
 CWCalk 3 - fully paid
 czilla9000 2 - fully paid
 daft 3 - fully paid
 dariusf 4 - fully paid
 darthmooby 1 - fully paid
 demolition 5 - fully paid
 doug zdanivsky 2 - fully paid
 dsquared 1 - fully paid
 edwood 5 - fully paid
 elnero 2 - fully paid
 els0rz 2 - fully paid
 fyrfytrhoges 2 - fully paid
 gradofan 1 - fully paid
 gerg 10 - fully paid
 gpalmer 20 - fully paid
 gswpete 4 - fullypaid
 guild 5 - fullypaid.
 htwild1 2 - fully paid
 lkk 4 - fully paid
 Iron_Dreamer 3 - fully paid
 imperator 2 - fully paid
 itzbitz 2 - fully paid
 jmilk 10 - fully paid
 Jon Beilin 2 - fully paid
 kelston 2 - fully paid
 kentamcolin 3 - fully paid
 KenW 2 - fullypaid
 kugino 4 - fully paid
 kyo 4 - fully paid
 kyrie 2 - fully paid
 liljv 1 - fully paid
 maniacsmile 4 - fullypaid
 mcfg 2 - fully paid
 mclaren20 2 - fully paid
 michael franks 4 - fully paid
 mikel51 5 - fully paid
 moxxymig 4 - fully paid
 nauqneyugn 1 - fully paid
 nierika 2 - fully paid
 neo 1 - fully paid*
 newmexicat 3 - fully paid
 orpheus 21 - fully paid
 ooheadsoo 3 - fullypaid.
 ozric 2 - fully paid
 pabbi1 1 - fully paid
 pennylane 2 - fullypaid
 philodox 3 - fully paid
 pirate 6 - fully paid
 rawhit 2 - fully paid
 reynman 2 - fully paid
 sduibek 3 - fully paid
 shafu 2 - fully paid
 sleepkyng 4 - fully paid
 soupy 2 - fully paid
 sovkiller 5 - fully paid
 steeleblayde 5 - fully paid
 strohmie 2 - fully paid
 thereaper 4 - fully paid
 tomek 1 - fully paid
 tortie 4 - fully paid 
 trevor network 3 - fully paid
 tuberoller 7 - fully paid
 twoodruff 2 - fully paid
 usc goose 4 - fully paid
 warubozu 2 - fully paid
 xtreme4099 2- fully paid
 zubek 4 - fully paid
 mulveling 2 - fully paid
 Ph34rful 3 - fully paid

 total 270


----------



## Demolition

Tortie,

 YGPP!

 (You've Got PayPal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 D.


 p.s. increased my order to five (5) cords


----------



## mikel51

ditto on YGPP

 Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## bralack42

YGPP for 2 cords. Thanks!


----------



## Sovkiller

tortie YGPaypal

 Guys the *[size=x-large]DEADLINE IS APRIL 5TH[/size]*, so hurry up...we have to thank tortie and strohmie for their generosity, but do not abuse, remember that the order will take about 10 weeks over that date...


----------



## Daft

Yet another confirmed order. PP sent.
 Thanks again.


----------



## MichaelFranks

Is usps priority an acceptable shipping method? Flat rate of 3.85, and it gets anywhere in the US in 2-3 days. You can also get free boxes from the PO and all that. As long as they aren't too heavy I think this will be the cheapest method.

 Oh yeah, order confirmed


----------



## kyo

Paypal sent. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by MichaelFranks _
*Is usps priority an acceptable shipping method? Flat rate of 3.85, and it gets anywhere in the US in 2-3 days. You can also get free boxes from the PO and all that. As long as they aren't too heavy I think this will be the cheapest method.

 Oh yeah, order confirmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

That should be discussed with Strohmie as he will be in charge of shipping the quails, but thats a good suggestion.


----------



## ooheadsoo

We should hammer out how the final 50% and shipping will be paid, and when.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by MichaelFranks _
*Is USPS priority an acceptable shipping method? Flat rate of 3.85, and it gets anywhere in the US in 2-3 days. You can also get free boxes from the PO and all that. As long as they aren't too heavy I think this will be the cheapest method.

 Oh yeah, order confirmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

We discussed this in the old thread and yes, more or less we all agree on that USPS will be the way to go, free boxes, delivery confirmation, and cheap, and the most important thing, "reliable", honestly I have had a lot of problems with the rest of the carriers, to the point that I will only accept packages now from USPS, of course in the case of Orpheus and gpalmer, maybe this will not be suitable as the quantity they had order is more considerable, and the package will weight more and maybe for them UPS or the like will be cheaper.....
 Just a short story: a few days ago I received a pair of Axioms from the factory, by FedEx, they use one box for each speakers, not a good idea, but is the way they ship, and you know what, this day I received three packages via FedEx, two from them, the two speakers, and a cable box from Florida, the first package (one of the Axioms) was received at 10AM, after I called two times asking why just one and not the pair, they ship the second at 4.00PM marked as "Urgent" (IMO if I would not call, and just wait, they would ship it next day or so), and the last package at 7:30PM, all by three different trucks and with three different drivers, is this is a good way of organizing the work? Please, why not shipping all the packages to one same address in one same truck....this is simply absurd to me...


----------



## Edwood

PayPal downpayment sent.

*[size=small]Guys, don't forget to add 3% if using credit card PayPal payment.
 [/size]*
 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*PayPal downpayment sent.

[size=small]Guys, don't forget to add 3% if using credit card PayPal payment.
 [/size]
 -Ed * 
 

Well in case the account that will recieve the funds is Bussiness Premier account, in personal account the service is completelly free.....


----------



## strohmie

Figure I should chime in regarding the shipping choices.

 USPS is my preferred method of shipment to *most* people. I have shipped packages through almost every available method known to man, and have found USPS to be generally the most reliable. But I can't right now give a dead-on figure as to how much shipping is going to cost -- for one thing, Priority Mail is only a flat $3.85 if the package weighs less than one pound. I don't know the specific weight of each cord, so it's very possible that for larger orders (3 or more) I may end up using a different method depending on price/options.

 For those who ordered large quantities (Orpheus and gpalmer at the very least) I will most likely send by UPS, insured. Comparatively, UPS costs less for a heavy, insured package than does USPS. Of course, I will figure this out with the buyers themselves to give them the choice of which method they prefer -- since the buyer pays for the full shipping cost by whatever method, my main concern becomes which shipping method they are most comfortable with.


 So generally speaking, if you ordered two or fewer cords, I will likely ship by USPS in a priority box with peanuts and bubble wrap that I will supply myself (again, dependent on the size of the cords). Insurance, delivery confirmation, etc. are at the buyer's expense.

 Please post further questions/concerns regarding shipping in general in this thread, unless you want to make specific arrangements for yourself by PM. I will not ask for payment of any kind until we have verification that the cords are on their way.


----------



## MichaelFranks

Thanks for the input Strohmie!

 Perhaps delivery confirmation should be required, might save you some hassle in the long run. We should do whatever we can to minimize the hassle for the handlers. Don't forget to include a small shipping surcharge for your troubles!

 Thanks to everyone for making this happen.


----------



## 10068

Just about to do the YGPP thing.. but just FYI... my name Sduibek, with a 'd' not an 'l'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks, this is really cool. And 11.50 each... w00t w00t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YGPP! This is a sweet deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow... I need to stop using so many smileys. lol.


----------



## ooheadsoo

ygpp


----------



## Sovkiller

Well the cost of the shipping is not an issue as anyway we will pay for it, and the power cords are cheap enough to let us afford a few bucks more in any case, I still want mine by USPS regardless of the cost, I had too many troubles with the other guys to trust them....USPS is safe, secure, reliable, and not that expensive unless you want to mail a fridge, as said, for me USPS...of course Orpheus and gpalmer, on those two specific cases of large orders (and maybe a couple more), it is OK that they may choose another, but guys, remember that he is doing that free of charge, so we all may try to use the same carrier, in order to minimize his trips to ship, and make it easy for him, OTOH boxes peanuts, bubble wrap etc..are not free, USPS at least will save you the boxes......


----------



## Demolition

Shipping method will be more of an issue for international members.

 I'm unsure of other countries, but I daresay that Canadians will prefer USPS shipping. Customs brokerage fees will not exceed $5 CDN, and packages may escape duties/taxes (depending on how lazy the customs inspectors are that day).

 On the other hand, UPS shipping to Canada will ultimately cost more in almost all cases. If Strohmie sends it by "UPS Standard To Canada", then the receiver will be hit with a ridiculous brokerage fee plus duties/taxes. If Strohmie sends it by "UPS Worldwide Expedited" (which includes customs clearance), total shipping cost will triple... it'll make the brokerage fee look like peanuts.

 So, USPS Airmail Parcel Post (with insurance) will be fine for me, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D.


----------



## ooheadsoo

All the shippers have problems once in a while. My personal experience with UPS and FedEx from working in a warehouse is FedEx all the way. At least they treat your packages with respect. If something happens, it's usually because of a conveyor belt or what not. UPS? They chuck your packages even if they weigh over 50lbs. I'm not joking. 21" CRT's go flying through the air.

 As for USPS, I once had a package take 3 weeks to get 10 miles down the street. I had thought to save myself a drive through traffic, and it took 3 weeks instead. This has happened to my friends before too. So you never know.


----------



## Sovkiller

I remember the last TV I ordered online, they used Airborne express, on the first attempt, (and the only one as for the second I demanded UPS) the guy drop the box from the back of the truck to the street, about 4 feet height, later on he was literally rolling the box all along the street, smashing all the corners, the result, the TV was split open in two pieces, the plastic on the back cover was all cracked, the CRT was broken inside, the box was so damaged that they had to replace it, in order they can put it back in the truck again, while picking it up to ship it back to the warehouse, later on while I called to complain about that, the nice lady there hang up the phone on me, so from that day on, I swore that I would never use Airborne Express in my life again....you already read the last experience with FedEx, and with UPS, well I had lost a few packages just because they leave them at the door of the building...including expensive medical supplies....so in my case USPS had work all the time, the mailman we have here is very nice and responsible, and in case they can reach you, the post office is about 5 blocks from here....


----------



## ooheadsoo

My mailman is really nice too. It just seems as if their internal system is a bit inefficient and things sometimes get lost in the cogs. I guess it happens to every company, but it seems the USPS do it to me the most.


----------



## strohmie

Ah yea, forgot to mention that. All international shipments will be by USPS Airmail -- I won't ship internationally by any other method. FedEx and UPS are both rather expensive internationally and I got charged a fee the last time someone shipped by UPS to me.

 Insurance is optional but I'm generally inclined not to use it just on the offhand chance the person gets a customs charge. It's certainly available though.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Well in case the account that will recieve the funds is Bussiness Premier account, in personal account the service is completelly free..... * 
 

I thought it was charged either way if a credit card is used as a payment.





 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*My mailman is really nice too. It just seems as if their internal system is a bit inefficient and things sometimes get lost in the cogs. I guess it happens to every company, but it seems the USPS do it to me the most. * 
 

No, don't evne think on that, my brother works for UPS, and they even have a dept to fix the packages they broke there, as they broke a lot daily....a whole bunch of guys working just to fix and repacking packages, just imagine that, and of course in most of those cases there are always missing parts, etc...I remember one story he made me some time ago, about a whole container with bullets, yes, those gunfire small bullets, by coincidence one of the boxes broke down in the belts and the bullets were all over the place on the floor.....LOL.....the funny thing is that UPS is not suppose to ship bullets....


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*I thought it was charged either way if a credit card is used as a payment.





 -Ed * 
 

Just check the page, it says free there to receive payments, I use PayPal everyday, yesterday it was like that, and it doen't say anything about how you will pay, maybe it may charge a fee to you, for using a CC, but not ot the person who receive the money, anyway, the 3% of any amount in that magnitud will be really small, so in any case I would be more than happy to take it...

 edited: strohmie is absolutelly right, that was the reason I upgraded to premier, becasue of that....sorry for the confusion, yes you can't accept CC payment if it is personal.....sorry....


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*I thought it was charged either way if a credit card is used as a payment.



* 
 

Personal accounts can't receive credit card payments -- only balance transfers or bank account transfers. Only premier ones can accept credit card payments.


----------



## Czilla9000

Tortie - which are you, Premier or normal.


 If at all possible I would like to order a second one. Currently I am only down for one.


 I am confused, however, as to how to pay with PayPal. I have a Premier account.

 PS- Can I pay in full (100%) to simplify things?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Czilla9000 _
*Tortie - which are you, Premier or normal.


 If at all possible I would like to order a second one. Currently I am only down for one.


 I am confused, however, as to how to pay with PayPal. I have a Premier account. * 
 

Just click on the tab that says "send money" above, fill all the blanks, placing the email above, choose the source of payment (CC or bank account), and click on send payment....is very simple indeed


----------



## Czilla9000

Thanks Sovkiller, it really was easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ok, Tortie I have now payed in *FULL* for *TWO* power cords. I sent a grand total of $23 (via credit card). 

 This was the first time I have ever actually used my paypal account, so I could have missed something. I apologize if I did. 

 Thank you very much.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*We should hammer out how the final 50% and shipping will be paid, and when. * 
 

The remaining 50% & shipment will have to be paid when the cables are done and are in Strohmie's possession. Full payment is needed before the cables will be shipped to the buyer. The buyer will pay the remaining 50% to me. The shipment fee will be calculated by Strohmie & will be directly paid to Strohmie by the buyer.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Czilla9000 _
*Tortie - which are you, Premier or normal.


 If at all possible I would like to order a second one. Currently I am only down for one.


 I am confused, however, as to how to pay with PayPal. I have a Premier account.

 PS- Can I pay in full (100%) to simplify things? * 
 

I think im usuing paypal premier. I think paypal states that in the page before you send the shipment to me, but im not 100% sure.

 If you want to pay the full amount to me, instead of paying 50% now and 50% later to minimize the hassle in you part, that would be ok with me. But the shipment fee will have to be paid directly to Strohmie.

 You can add to your order as much as you like


----------



## ooheadsoo

I have a feeling that you and strohmie both will be hit with the 3% charge no matter what. We should probably calculate that out and add that into the price because, I, for one, forgot to give you the extra 3% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And sending the extra 3% will be hit by another 3%, even though that will only be a few cents...all in all a very ugly situation.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*I have a feeling that you and strohmie both will be hit with the 3% charge no matter what. We should probably calculate that out and add that into the price because, I, for one, forgot to give you the extra 3% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And sending the extra 3% will be hit by another 3%, even though that will only be a few cents...all in all a very ugly situation. * 
 

Ugh...an oversight in my part! Well the ones who have already paid will not have to send the 3% again since it was my fault. But the others will have to add the 3% paypal fee. Thanks for pointing this out guys.


----------



## usc goose

so i paypaled you 47.42 for 4 power cords and paypal charges. if i understand correctly, later i'll paypal strohmie directly for the shipping? 

 let me know if i'm understanding correctly.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by usc goose _
*so i paypaled you 47.42 for 4 power cords and paypal charges. if i understand correctly, later i'll paypal strohmie directly for the shipping? 

 let me know if i'm understanding correctly. * 
 

That's correct -- you've already paid in full to tortie so you don't have to do anything on that end anymore. As for shipping, I will not know the exact cost to you until about ten weeks from now, so you don't have to worry about that for a while. ^_^


----------



## Guild

YHPP, although it is not the correct amount.

 3% of 5.75 is not the same as 3% of (5.75 + 0.17).

 Let's get this paypal fee straight:

 1. I assume Tortie has a USD based Premier Paypal account at Standard Rate.
 2. The actual fee for recieving funds is 2.9% + $0.30 USD for each transaction.
 3. *ALL* payments received by Tortie will be charged a fee.
 4. Paying the full amount at once will save on fees, confusion, and risk for Tortie.
 5. Tortie needs to receive at least $11.50 USD per cable.

 As an example, let's give $11.50 USD to Tortie:

 Payment= ($11.50 + $0.30) / (1 - 0.029)
 = $12.152420185375901132852729145211
 Payment= $12.16 USD


 proof of $11.50 payment

 $12.16 - ($12.16 * 0.029 + $0.30) = $11.50736 USD


 To figure your total price, simply substitute your final cost to Quail for $11.50 in the above example and chug away.


 number of cords » paypal price

 1 » $12.16
 2 » 24.00
 3 » 35.84
 4 » 47.69
 5 » 59.53
 6 » 71.37
 7 » 83.22
 8 » 95.06
 9 » 106.91
 10 » 118.75


 Is my logic wrong? If so, I'll edit this post away; but I have never seen anyone mention this little discrepency associated with the paypal fee.


----------



## usc goose

paypal someone the correct amount after the 3% they take, then you're supposed to divide by .97. 

 so it'll be 11.86 each. 3% of 11.86 being 36 cents.

 that's the easy way to think about it anyways. (for me at least)


----------



## Sovkiller

tortie:
 I think that you better post a list of "your prices" including Paypal fees, for the 50% and for 100% payments, to avoid any confusion later, with the amount from 1 to 21...that's it


----------



## Czilla9000

Goose, it looks like you paid your older in full, too (as I did). To avoid any misunderstanding, you should probably make sure Tortie knows that (because most people are only paying 50% now).


----------



## Guild

usc goose,

 I would agree with you final price if the fee were actually 3%; however, paypal's website states that it is 2.9% + $0.30

 We are only talking pennies here, but they will sum quickly with so many transactions.

 edit: well, maybe it will only be a less than a $10-20 discrepancy in the end, but still....


----------



## usc goose

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Guild _
*
 I would agree with you final price if the fee were actually 3%; however, paypal's website states that it is 2.9% + $0.30
* 
 

ah... i had not known.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Guild _
*YHPP, although it is not the correct amount.

 3% of 5.75 is not the same as 3% of (5.75 + 0.17).

 Let's get this paypal fee straight:

 1. I assume Tortie has a USD based Premier Paypal account at Standard Rate.
 2. The actual fee for recieving funds is 2.9% + $0.30 USD for each transaction.
 3. ALL payments received by Tortie will be charged a fee.
 4. Paying the full amount at once will save on fees, confusion, and risk for Tortie.
 5. Tortie needs to receive at least $11.50 USD per cable.

 As an example, let's give $11.50 USD to Tortie:

 Payment= ($11.50 + $0.30) / (1 - 0.029)
 = $12.152420185375901132852729145211
 Payment= $12.16 USD


 proof of $11.50 payment

 $12.16 - ($12.16 * 0.029 + $0.30) = $11.50736 USD


 To figure your total price, simply substitute your final cost to Quail for $11.50 in the above example and chug away.


 number of cords » paypal price

 1 » $12.16
 2 » 24.00
 3 » 35.84
 4 » 47.69
 5 » 59.53
 6 » 71.37
 7 » 83.22
 8 » 95.06
 9 » 106.91
 10 » 118.75


 Is my logic wrong? If so, I'll edit this post away; but I have never seen anyone mention this little discrepency associated with the paypal fee. * 
 

Guild,

 Thanks for pointing this out. I never knew about the $0.3 fee per transaction over the 2.9% standard fee. I have always thought that it was only the 3% fee and nothing more. I have decided to price it at $12 flat instead of giving out a table of prices for the number of orders to avoid confusion. I'll foot the price difference.

 Those who have already paid are not required to give additional payment for the price descrepancy.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Whatever. Forget what I posted.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by usc goose _
*so i paypaled you 47.42 for 4 power cords and paypal charges. if i understand correctly, later i'll paypal strohmie directly for the shipping? 

 let me know if i'm understanding correctly. * 
 

Yes that is correct. Thanks! I'll update the payment list later


----------



## Guild

.


----------



## Chinchy

Tortie, YGPP for $24.50 for 2 power cords. I figure I'd round up a tad to make up for the people rounding down.. So I guess now I just owe strohmie shipping expenses...


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Chinchy _
*Tortie, YGPP for $24.50 for 2 power cords. I figure I'd round up a tad to make up for the people rounding down.. So I guess now I just owe strohmie shipping expenses... * 
 

Sounded like a good idea, so I sent 250 for the power cords myself.


----------



## Demolition

I just paid off my remaining 50% (+3% + $.030) and added a few bucks to cover my previous 50% payment's PayPal fees.

 Hopefully, Tortie won't be shorted too badly if a few others send a bit extra.

 D.


----------



## tortie

Thanks for your generousity guys. I really appreciate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its guys like you that make head-fi a wonderful community.


----------



## darthm00by

paypal sent


----------



## Sovkiller

Guys:
 Hurry up, only 18 members of the 52 that had ordered, had sent the payments (partially or in full), com'om you can do better than that, hurry up....!!!! We still need to stomach 10 weeks more.....


----------



## ooheadsoo

Relax...deadline is April 5th.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*Relax...deadline is April 5th. * 
 

Yes, but that does not means that you have to pay by the 4th, OK?....LOL...We could assume that some members does not visit headfi everyday, and that is OK for those, but the huge majority for sure does...IMO, and I already discussed this with him, tortie set the deadline too far, a week is more than enough to pay by Paypal 40.00 or even less in most cases, but this is just my humble opinion, and as he is the one in charge of the sale, not me, so please follow his rules...period...


----------



## warubozu

YGPP for 2 pairs paid in full. Thanks for all the effort in putting this group buy together.


----------



## kugino

YGPP - full payment for 4 cords. thanks!


----------



## ooheadsoo

I added another cord for backup purposes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yganotherpp


----------



## reynman

tortie,

 Sent PP payment in full and then some for 2 Quail PCs.

 Regards - Rey


----------



## pabbi1

tortie,

 YGPP in full for my paltry 1 - and thanks, as this wouldn't happen without you and Strohmie.

 al


----------



## mclaren20

payment for 2 cords sent!


----------



## andrzejpw

payment sent


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*LOL.....the funny thing is that UPS is not suppose to ship bullets.... * 
 

UPS ships ammunition, that's how I get my shipments in.

 Say Strohmie, where will you be in 10 weeks? I hope it's still Urbana... PLEASE!


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Born2bwire _
*UPS ships ammunition, that's how I get my shipments in. * 
 

My brother works for them and that is what he told me, that HE is not supposed to work unloading ammunition, maybe they have an special section or personnel (maybe even more secure) for that purpose, the truth was that the supervisors were all scared running from one side to the other that day, IHO they didn't even know that there were ammunition there in that container.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 And do you receive the bullets like peanuts, not inside an special package or properly marked as such, or maybe a different driver or truck, nothing like that???? Weird .... I will ask him again today....


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Born2bwire _
*Say Strohmie, where will you be in 10 weeks? I hope it's still Urbana... PLEASE! * 
 

I'll be back in Maryland for the summer, so all cables will be going out from there. Sorry.


----------



## tortie

Thanks for those who have paid so far. If you know somebody on the list that has not given the downpayment yet, please let them know of the deadline. I tried sending PMs to those who ordered, but the 60 second time limit per PM is a real pain when sending a lot of PMs. It would take me nearly an hour to PM everybody


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*And do you receive the bullets like peanuts, not inside an special package or properly marked as such, or maybe a different driver or truck, nothing like that????* 
 

UPS, FedEx, and other courier services, have hazardous materials/dangerous goods policies that allow vendors to ship ammunition on a contract basis with only a few minor conditions. First, the vendor certifies that the customer has either a federal firearms license or a driver's license, and doesn't fall under these ATF prohibitions. Then the vendor makes sure that the ammo isn't prohibited from being shipped to the customer's state. Then, the vendor slaps an ORM-D shipping label on the parcel, calls UPS, and tells them their contract number which certifies them as being able to ship Class C explosives (i.e. most types of small arms ammunition). When the vendor's contract number is certified, UPS comes to pick up the parcel.

 Overall, it seems pretty easy to ship ammo. Basically, everyone except USPS allow it.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*If you know somebody on the list that has not given the downpayment yet, please let them know of the deadline.* 
 

Based on pre-orders, we had interest in over 200 cords. At the moment, we have partial payment for 96 cords. It seems likely that we'll receive payment for 100 cords, but what happens if we fall short of 200? Unless I misread the specifics mentioned in the other thread, wasn't Sovkiller's quote based on a quantity order of 200+ cords?

 D.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*
 Based on pre-orders, we had interest in over 200 cords. At the moment, we have partial payment for 96 cords. It seems likely that we'll receive payment for 100 cords, but what happens if we fall short of 200? Unless I misread the specifics mentioned in the other thread, wasn't Sovkiller's quote based on a quantity order of 200+ cords?

 D. * 
 

No, were good to go at 100 orders. the price will still be the same.


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*No, were good to go at 100 orders. the price will still be the same. * 
 

 That's good for those of us who have already paid -- we are assured of getting our cords, assuming that four more cords are paid for. That seems highly likely.

 Of course, if it somehow stalls at 96 cords, then I'll buy four more to take us over the top. I can always use more decent power cords... or sell them for a HUGE profit to the people who missed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

The price will change only if we go over 250 cords


----------



## ipodstudio

I jus posted a message for you to *the ipod studio* There are almost 600 members there, so that should get you up over the 100


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ipodstudio _
*I jus posted a message for you to the ipod studio There are almost 600 members there, so that should get you up over the 100
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

thanks ipod


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*thanks ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

...you're welcome..


----------



## NewMexiCat

YGPP for 3 power cords!

 Thanks much!


----------



## gswpete

YGPP for 4 power cords!


----------



## Lil_JV

YGPP! (1 cord)


----------



## philodox

YGPP for 3 Quail Power Cords [sent $39 to help cover some of the difference]


----------



## mclaren20

Wait, didnt I fully pay?


----------



## Sovkiller

Whomever had paid, and do not show in the list as having paid, just PM tortie to update your status....


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The price will change only if we go over 250 cords * 
 

 How much less is it per cord once we exceed 250? Would it be $9.62 per cord, as mentioned in your earlier quote from Quail?

 D.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Demolition _
*How much less is it per cord once we exceed 250? Would it be $9.62 per cord, as mentioned in your earlier quote from Quail?

 D. * 
 

Yep, the quote was exactly the same...


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by mclaren20 _
*Wait, didnt I fully pay? * 
 

Hi. Sorry for the mistake, there are a lot of orders incoming so I might have missed you. Please PM me your name used in paypal so I can check it. I just finished the last set of list updates, if you guys see some mistakes in your order please let me know.


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Yep, the quote was exactly the same... * 
 

 Hmm, maybe we should be shooting for 250 cords, then. A 20% decrease in price is quite an enticement.

 D.


----------



## BANGPOD

Tortie, Sovkiller --

 I am on the list for three (3) power cords.
 I will be PayPal'ing the money this weekend.

 Thank you for your time, guys...

 Scott


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by BANGPOD _
*Tortie, Sovkiller --

 I am on the list for three (3) power cords.
 I will be PayPal'ing the money this weekend.

 Thank you for your time, guys...

 Scott * 
 

Ok. Thanks to Sov for PMing the remaining guys. Took him 2 hours to do so!


----------



## Sovkiller

My pleasure, it was for a good cause....


----------



## xtreme4099

me and steeleblayde will be making our order together on the cords ... for a total of 7 ... he lives real close ... and we occasionally chill ... ill most likely be putting our order this weekend ...


----------



## kyrie

Paid in full for two cords.

 There should be a bit extra because I didn't pay via credit card.


----------



## tortie

One more week to go


----------



## ooheadsoo

Bump for the thread!

 Any updates?


----------



## soupy

You've got paypal. Paid it full.


----------



## SteeleBlayde

Me and SteeleBlayde paid in full thru my paypal ... thx tortie ...


----------



## xtreme4099

ahh ... he was still logged in ... so yeah me and steeleblayde are paid ... aight... thx tortie


----------



## tortie

Got the payment guys. Thanks also


----------



## ipodstudio

Any chance to get a European version?


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ipodstudio _
*Any chance to get a European version?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

You could still get a the power cord even if your in Europe, but the shipping cost may be a little higher


----------



## Edwood

But the connectors will still be North American style, though?

 -Ed


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*But the connectors will still be North American style, though?

 -Ed * 
 

Yep, I guess that's my question, too


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ipodstudio _
*Yep, I guess that's my question, too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When this first buy is done, we'll check how many are interested in a european version.


----------



## ipodstudio

Great idea, can't wait


----------



## mikel51

I added one cord to my order to bring the total to 5, and I now paid in full for all 5 cords.

 Thanks again for all your work on this.

 Mike


----------



## Sovkiller

Again the *[size=x-large]DEADLINE IS APRIL 5TH[/size]*, if we could just add those lazy remaining guys ot the list...LOL....we could get even a better lower price for the cords, so hurry up guys, what the heck are you waiting for? Remember that the order will take about 10 weeks over that date...


----------



## Tuberoller

You got paid for 7 cords.


----------



## LKK

Just paid for four cables.
 Thank you.


----------



## tortie

Thanks for the payments & extra $ guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please check if the number of orders you want is the same as posted in the first page of this thread


----------



## fyrfytrhoges

tortie, ygpp, sorry so late, paid in full, thanks, paul.


----------



## tortie

No problem


----------



## jmilk

Just a few numbers. $10 per cord x 250 cords=$2500
 $12 per cord x 208.333=$2500
 In other words, once we hit 209 cords, you can order
 250 for the same price. Any thoughts?


----------



## ooheadsoo

It's too late at this juncture. Something like this would have to be planned ahead of time. At this point, who would get the extra 41 cords? There isn't enough to go around when everyone's already put some money in.

 What tortie could do with the money is to change the order of $2500 to 250 cords and then sell the extra cords at "cost," priority given to those who paid in full, then those who had made partial payments, etc.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*It's too late at this juncture. Something like this would have to be planned ahead of time. At this point, who would get the extra 41 cords? There isn't enough to go around when everyone's already put some money in.

 What tortie could do with the money is to change the order of $2500 to 250 cords and then sell the extra cords at "cost," priority given to those who paid in full, then those who had made partial payments, etc. * 
 

ooheadsoo, me personally, I don't care, at the end it will be the same amount of money, and we will get what we paid for.....I'm paying just for mine as everybody else, if he or someone else could get 500 for that same amount of money, good for him, IMO he deserves that little extra profit, and sell this cables to someone else, and please, not necesarilly "at cost" (if you do not want to get involved in this hassle, and waiting period, is not fair neither that later you get them for that same price, as we that had paid in advance and waited) Good idea, if you do not have someone for the extra 41 cords just send them to me...LOL...


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jmilk _
*Just a few numbers. $10 per cord x 250 cords=$2500
 $12 per cord x 208.333=$2500
 In other words, once we hit 209 cords, you can order
 250 for the same price. Any thoughts? * 
 

Hi. The price we availed from Quail now is $10, but it became $12 because of the shipment & insurnance cost plus the paypal charges.

 If we reach 250, the price will be $9.62 istead of $10, add 2.9% of that ($0.28) plus $0.30 for paypal charges plus add $1.50+ for shipment & insurance and it would add up to about $11.7++ total, about $.30 savings for us for each cord.

 I'll think about swinging for the extra cords if I'll only have to add a little bit more to reach 250.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Again, sov, by "at cost," I meant all costs involved, including opportunity costs. Also, I mentioned that people who had paid in full could get priority, etc, so no one is left out.

 Whatever. Just an idea.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*Again, sov, by "at cost," I meant all costs involved, including opportunity costs. Also, I mentioned that people who had paid in full could get priority, etc, so no one is left out.

 Whatever. Just an idea. * 
 

I'll look into it heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing im afraid of is getting left with 20 unbought cords in my hands. Although im sure there will be plenty of latecomers who will be interested in the cords.


----------



## Demolition

tortie,

 I'll buy a few more if you're left with extras. I have all sorts of equipment that use detachable cords.

 D.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*I'll look into it heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing im afraid of is getting left with 20 unbought cords in my hands. Although im sure there will be plenty of latecomers who will be interested in the cords. * 
 

Tortie,
 just convert what's left to European standard and we'll take the rest


----------



## jmilk

Didn't mean to add to the pain that this 
 already is. I do a lot of purchasing at
 work and just couldn't keep my big mouth shut. If you can get extra cords with
 the same amount, it should be time
 and trouble recompense. Just like when
 you pick up a group bill at a restaurant,
 if it's a good group, they have all left a
 little extra.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by tortie _
*I'll look into it heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing im afraid of is getting left with 20 unbought cords in my hands. Although im sure there will be plenty of latecomers who will be interested in the cords. * 
 

Heh, they're not going to be in your hands, they'll be cluttering up my room.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by strohmie _
*Heh, they're not going to be in your hands, they'll be clutering up my room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, your centainly right Stroh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait for the cords to be done. Can you imagine how long the Quail review thread will be when it is all delivered to everybody who ordered?


----------



## Sovkiller

Don't forget to share the extra cords, with me .....LOL.....I have in mind a few guys, that honestly, given the help and support they had offered, and keep on doing every day to all of us here in head-fi, at least deserves to try a couple as a cortesy from us....I will gladly pick up a couple for them....


----------



## ManiacSmile

Just paid for 4 cables, thank you.


----------



## doug zdanivsky

Too late to order 2? It's still April 4th, here..


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by doug zdanivsky _
*Too late to order 2? It's still April 4th, here.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

THe payments address it posted on the frist page of this thread, just send tortie the payment, and PM him, I think it will be OK, the order will be placed tomorrow I think....Maybe he order a couple extra cords just for the ones who decided to get them in the last second...LOL...


----------



## tortie

Yes you can still order today. Deadline is 11:59pm EST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will send orders to Quail tommorow.


----------



## ayt999

I would like one (I only have $10 in my paypal right now so I guess I cannot go for more, don't need more anyways.). YGPP. thanks a lot.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I finally got off my ass an put in my paypal for 3, so yee-haw, let the wait begin!


----------



## tortie

Im currently finalizing the orders. I'll be calling Quail about the orders tommorrow. I have to make the call a night here so that I'll be office hours there in the US. I'll be home late tommorow, so you late-comers have about 24hrs to confirm your order from the time of this post.


----------



## tortie

Guild, your PM is full! yes, you can still add to your order.


----------



## BO(V)BZ

Hey guys, just sent my paypal for 6 cords, from the email nairland@students.wisc.edu. I forgot to include my name here =]


----------



## KenW

tortie, YGPP for 2 cables!


----------



## gradofan

YGPP. I only have paypal funds for one cable, so argh, let it be one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Thanks!


----------



## BANGPOD

Tortie --

 YGPP from me yesterday!
 I am FINALLY fully paid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad that is over... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scott


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by BANGPOD _
*Tortie --

 I am glad that is over... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 
 

Yup me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just called in my order to Quail. Im just waiting for the email confirmation from them. I ordered a few extra cords (about 20+ pcs) just in case I missed ordering for someone who has already paid in advance.

 If there are any late comers out there, shoot me a PM so I can put you on the pending list for the extra cords. The price will be a little higher, now $14 per piece so that it wont be unfair for those who paid on time.

 innocentbystandr, because you have been offline ever since showing interest a month ago, I reserved some for you. Just let me know if you still want to get them their yours for the old price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same goes for Guild & beats unbeaten.

 This is on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## strohmie

And so now I wait for a 200 or so pound box of cords to show up at my door.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by strohmie _
*And so now I wait for a 200 or so pound box of cords to show up at my door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let the looong wait for the Quails begin


----------



## kugino

i have some new gear coming...what do i use in the meantime?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 _Originally posted by strohmie _
*And so now I wait for a 200 or so pound box of cords to show up at my door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 

Strohmie, please take pics when you receive the giant box(s), and the box 'O snakes insides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kugino _
*i have some new gear coming...what do i use in the meantime? * 
 

Some computer powercords will have to do in the meantime


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Edwood _
*Strohmie, please take pics when you receive the giant box(s), and the box 'O snakes insides. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
 

See, originally I was thinking the power cords would be a pound or less. Oh no - they're actually around two pounds *each.* Instead, I'm going to be getting 500+ pounds of power cords coming to my door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trust me, my digital camera will be at the ready.


----------



## ipodstudio

So, when are we going to get the European cord order going?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I know you'll want to clear this one first) I think there are actually quite a few of us who'd like to pick up a few. I'd take 3 or four, no probs.
 I that's not going to happen for any reason, I'll pick up 3 or four of the ones you have over and mod them myself.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ipodstudio _
*So, when are we going to get the European cord order going?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I know you'll want to clear this one first) I think there are actually quite a few of us who'd like to pick up a few. I'd take 3 or four, no probs.
 I that's not going to happen for any reason, I'll pick up 3 or four of the ones you have over and mod them myself. * 
 

 There is indeed a lot of european headfi members who PMed me about this. I already emailed Quail about it last friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charlote said that she will let me know as soon the the qoute is done. 

 The specs are entirely the same as the current group buy, except for the "Schuko" European Plug in the supply end. I'll start a whole new thread about it when the qoute is done. The one important thing we need for the european quail group buy to be done is a suitable member who is willing to ship the cords.


----------



## ipodstudio

Tortie, I'll help, of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does this mean that the supplier will ship the entire lot to me and that I'll ship to all the European recipients? If so, no probs. I actually ran my own mail-order company for a while, so I think I'll manage OK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just let me know what you need me to do and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## tortie

I just got this drawing from Quail. If your interested what your cord will look like when its done, check this out.


----------



## ayt999

cool, thanks for all your hard work tortie.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Looks great, I can't wait to get these cords


----------



## warubozu

Thanks again Tortie and Stromie for organizing this, the drawing of the PC looks promising.


----------



## pirate

can someone post pictures from the pdf? my computer wont load pdfs


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Lookin' good, let the wait continue! When will we be getting them, mid-late June?


----------



## Sovkiller

Thanks tortie.....keep on waiting.....BTW no new issue of Stereophile????


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pirate* 
_can someone post pictures from the pdf? my computer wont load pdfs_

 






 Here you go.

 -Ed


----------



## pirate

thanks ed!


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Thanks tortie.....keep on waiting.....BTW no new issue of Stereophile????_

 

Nope, no issue yet, but its going out any day as others already hve the printed issues.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* 
_Lookin' good, let the wait continue! When will we be getting them, mid-late June?_

 

Here's Quail's reply about the expected delivery date:

 "The current delivery in our system is for us to receive these on 7/2/04. As this gets closer I will let you know."


----------



## BANGPOD

Tortie and company --

 Thanks for doing all of this for us. You guys are great.
 Be sure to message all of us when the PC's have arrived.

 Thanks again for your effort,
 Scott and everybody else here


----------



## tortie

Bangpod,

 Glad to help


----------



## tortie

A lot of people have been wondering about the progress of the Quails. This is Quails email to me about the status of our order.

 "Hi Michael,

 I checked with accounting and your credit card was billed on 4/20/04. Please double check your records and let me know.

 As for your order, I do not have a confirmed date to you. I know that it is to arrive on our dock within the first two weeks of July, which means that it will leave the factory the last week of May or first week of June.

 Once we have confirmation from the factory that it is on the boat I will be able to let you know.

 Regards
 Charlotte"

 Hang in there guys


----------



## strohmie

And note that I will be around when the cables will be shipped to me, so there shouldn't be any delays once the cables arrive at my place. Tortie or I will likely post a new thread to collect the final payments for the cables themselves and also deliniate shipping procedures and costs. Each cable or group of cables will be shipped to the buyer as soon as Tortie has verified full payment and I have received shipping compensation.

 We're almost there guys.


----------



## tortie

Quail just sent me an email:

 "The parts are due to hit our dock on 7/5. We should be able to ship on
 7/6."

 Looks like its only just a little more wait guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: * For those who have only paid the downpayments, please start completing the payments. Thanks!*


----------



## ayt999

cool. so is there any way of getting more power cords in a future group buy? my setup has changed quite a bit and I think I may want more than one if I get the cord and like it. I upgrade too fast.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_cool. so is there any way of getting more power cords in a future group buy? my setup has changed quite a bit and I think I may want more than one if I get the cord and like it. I upgrade too fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I believe a few extras were purchased, so it will depend on what's left once all the initial orders have been shipped.


----------



## strohmie

To anyone who has at least partially paid for their cords...

 Please *e-mail me at strohmai@uiuc.edu* with the title *Quail Power Cords* with your full shipping address.

* DO NOT* private message me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to start planning shipping for all these (big ol' Excel spreadsheet probably). I am aiming to have all packages shipped out within a week from when the cords arrive at my doorstep. Shipping cost will be a little different for each area of the country, hence why I need shipping addresses.

 Packages will be sent by *USPS Priority Mail*. I have made special arrangements with a couple people to ship using other methods, so if you would prefer FedEx or UPS, please let me know. If you do not specify, I will assume USPS.

 Also, let me know whether you want postal insurance (for the full value of the cords) or delivery confirmation. These will cost extra. I will also calculate PayPal's fees in with the shipping cost I will give you, because I can't afford to eat ~$50 in PayPal fees to cover everyone.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_I believe a few extras were purchased, so it will depend on what's left once all the initial orders have been shipped._

 

ya, I know about that but I didn't know if they are already spoken for or not. if there are some left, definitely put me on the list for more. (or I may start taking them from other members that purchased a whole lot... or wait for the next group buy... or organize my own group buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KenW

strohmie....you got email.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_To anyone who has at least partially paid for their cords...

 Please *e-mail me at strohmai@uiuc.edu* with the title *Quail Power Cords* with your full shipping address.

* DO NOT* private message me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to start planning shipping for all these (big ol' Excel spreadsheet probably). I am aiming to have all packages shipped out within a week from when the cords arrive at my doorstep. Shipping cost will be a little different for each area of the country, hence why I need shipping addresses.

 Packages will be sent by *USPS Priority Mail*. I have made special arrangements with a couple people to ship using other methods, so if you would prefer FedEx or UPS, please let me know. If you do not specify, I will assume USPS.

 Also, let me know whether you want postal insurance (for the full value of the cords) or delivery confirmation. These will cost extra. I will also calculate PayPal's fees in with the shipping cost I will give you, because I can't afford to eat ~$50 in PayPal fees to cover everyone._


----------



## strohmie

Just to clarify, I personally am not taking the rest of the money owed for the power cords for those who have paid half (tortie handles that) -- I am only getting money for shipping costs to get these cords to you.

 For now I can't give anyone a shipping price because I don't have the cords in my hand. I will post again once the cords have arrived to call for shipping payment. That's 2-3 weeks away.

 Thanks to those who have e-mailed me with their address thus far. Also make sure to include your Head-Fi name for reference.


----------



## Edwood

LOL, I almost forgot about theis group buy, it's been so long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tortie: Let us know when you want the flood of payments for the remainder owed (for those that still owe) to come your way.

 -Ed


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Tortie: Let us know when you want the flood of payments for the remainder owed (for those that still owe) to come your way.

 -Ed_

 

Yup, it really was a long wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys could begin sending your money now.


----------



## Czilla9000

Strohmie, did you get my info? I accidentially emailed my info under a different subject heading than you requested.


----------



## strohmie

Yep, got it. Thanks much!

 I've gotten info from 24 of you, which is a good start. I'm sure there are a few people who simply haven't checked this thread for a while, so I'll start PMing people once the cords are confirmed as being shipped to me.


----------



## Chinchy

Email sent to you strohmie.

 Thanks!


----------



## tortie

Bump for those who paid the 50% down, dont forget to send me your full payment so that there wont be any delay when the cords finally arrives.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Bump for those who paid the 50% down, dont forget to send me your full payment so that there wont be any delay when the cords finally arrives._

 

Payment sent!!!


----------



## gpalmer

There is an E-Mail winging it's way to you strohmie. Please let me know if it doesn't show!


----------



## gerG

tortie, ygpp

 strohmie, ygm


 gerG


----------



## ayt999

tortie, sent a PM and a paypal payment to you.


----------



## tortie

got the payments from sovkiller, gerg and ayt999.

 Ed, my paypal address is: aabdramos@yahoo.com


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Tortie, I sent in the rest of my payment to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And strohmie, YGEM


----------



## andrzejpw

Sent in my final 50%.


----------



## strohmie

Just got back from a long 4th weekend, and just received an e-mail from our contact at Quail regarding the cords:


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quail rep* 
_"I apologize for not getting with you sooner. These cables come packed 50per box, approx. 45 lbs per box. There will be approx. 6 boxes.

 "The parts will be ready to ship by the end of this week. Shipping Ground takes approx. 6 days. When they ship I will advise you of the tracking number so that you can get an expected delivery date."_

 

I'll post again when I receive the next e-mail from her. My hope is that they'll be in my hands by the 16th, and will be all ready to ship from my apartment by the 19th (pending payment from everyone). I haven't been able to respond to everyone individually about shipping, but will try to contact anyone with special considerations asap. I will also start PMing those who have not sent me their contact info.

 Still no clue the cost of shipping to everyone, so hold tight. The cables weigh much less than I anticipated, which is always a plus. ^_^


----------



## tortie

Guys, please give strohmie a little extra when you send him money for shipping. He will be doing the massive inventory, cataloging of more than 100 addresses and driving to the post office multiple times out of the kindness of his heart.


----------



## Edwood

Paid off the balance due.

 -Ed


----------



## kyo

Just sent out the remainder of what I owed.

 Thanks again!


----------



## gswpete

Remainder sent! Thanks


----------



## tortie

payments recieved from edwood, andrzejpw, irondreamer, nauqneyugn, elsroz, born2bwire & gswpete.

 Rohan, 

 please PM me. You dont have your head-fi nick in your paypal payment.


----------



## tomek

hey guys, what do you think would be an appropriate 'tip' to give strohmie?


----------



## fyrfytrhoges

i paid for my cables along time ago but assume i owe something for shipping but dont know how much or what to do about it???? help???


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomek* 
_hey guys, what do you think would be an appropriate 'tip' to give strohmie?_

 

Just make sure it's funny.






 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fyrfytrhoges* 
_i paid for my cables along time ago but assume i owe something for shipping but dont know how much or what to do about it???? help???_

 

Strohmie is handling the shipping, so he hasn't determined shipping costs yet, as he hasn't received them yet.

 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

IMO if he needs something extra, or feel the need of any extra, for whatever he consider fair, this amount should be inlcuded in the shipping "and handling" final cost.
 This is the only way it should be equitable, and fair, and everydoby will pay for their package...

 I hate tips BTW...I do not know most of the times how much to give...so why not making it part of the final cost as "a gratuity" or "fuel surcharge"...let's say 10% of the value of the package...


----------



## tortie

payment recieved from kyo.


----------



## tomek

i want assurance that he'll declare any tips on his taxes.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomek* 
_i want assurance that he'll declare any tips on his taxes._

 

LOL


----------



## strohmie

Ladies and gentlemen...it's about that time.

 Six boxes are on their way to me, stuffed with the cords you've been waiting so desperately to get. They will be at my doorstep sometime on Wednesday by UPS. I ordered shipping boxes from USPS a week and a half ago, so hopefully they'll be true to their "10-14 day" shipping promise on those. If not, we might have a bit of a delay...keep your fingers crossed.

 I'm in the process of calculating the shipping cost to everyone who has sent me their information (note that shipments to the west coast will be more expensive than equivalent ones to the east coast -- such is the way USPS works). If you have already contacted me (all 40 or so of you), I will be sending you a total shipping cost by e-mail rather than sending a PayPal invoice. I will include my PayPal addy with that e-mail.

 Here's how I calculated it:

 Shipping method -- USPS priority mail (unless otherwise specified)
 Package weight -- # of cords plus one pound
 Delivery Confirmation -- $0.45
 Insurance -- $1.30 for $50, $2.20 for $100, etc.
 "Handling & packaging fee" -- $0.25 per cord
 Total shipping cost -- sum of above plus 2.9% plus $0.30 (PayPal fees)

 The "handling & packaging fee" is an estimation simply based on how much extra packing material (bubble wrap, packing peanuts) I expect I'll need for the cords, plus the somewhat nebulous cost of transferring the cords from home to my local dropoff location. The total cost I quote you will obviously be a bit higher than the cost you'll see on the box itself, but not by too much. I'm not going to arbitrarily charge a "tip" for my time, if someone wants to give extra, they can. Nobody is under any obligation to do so, and it obviously will have no effect on how quickly I get the cords out to each person.

 If you live overseas or in Canada, I will not be able to send you the total shipping cost until I have the cords packaged and ready to go. International packaging costs are a more complex matter, since I'd need to purchase shipping boxes/envelopes separately. I apologize for the delay, but hopefully it won't be more than a couple days extra.

 Phew. Back to work.


----------



## Sovkiller

You already got my info, just PM me how much you need to ship my package....


----------



## darthm00by

strohmie, ygp$


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Ladies and gentlemen...it's about that time.

 Six boxes are on their way to me, stuffed with the cords you've been waiting so desperately to get. They will be at my doorstep sometime on Wednesday by UPS. I ordered shipping boxes from USPS a week and a half ago, so hopefully they'll be true to their "10-14 day" shipping promise on those. If not, we might have a bit of a delay...keep your fingers crossed.
_

 

the countdown begins


----------



## Edwood

strohmie:

 Shipping Payment sent.

 Thanks.

 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Jason why not making a list with the members that had submited the shipping payments, or just add a mark on tortie's list on the first page (BTW I sent mine and I have no confirmation that you had received it)


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Jason why not making a list with the members that had submited the shipping payments, or just add a mark on tortie's list on the first page (BTW I sent mine and I have no confirmation that you had received it)_

 

Planning to, but I'm still organizing everything -- I've received about 20 payments thus far, yours included. I will post a list later tonight when I get back online.


----------



## strohmie

Those who have sent payment for shipping:

 dsquared
 ooheadsoo
 Sovkiller
 ITZBITZ
 pabbi1
 kyrie
 nierika
 kugino
 darthm00by
 kyo
 Ashevar
 Chris719
 reynman
 nauqneyugn
 KenW
 Guild
 els0rz
 Edwood
 Ozric
 born2bwire
 MichaelFranks
 mclaren20
 kelston
 soupy
 Chinchy
 moxxymig
 TheReaper
 Iron_Dreamer
 newmexicat
 bralack42
 kentamcolin
 bpm2000
 SteeleBlayde & xtreme4099
 gswpete
 gpalmer
 gerG
 Orpheus
 mikel51


----------



## doug zdanivsky

I notice I'm not on the "paid" list..

 I should be.. I paid well in advance..

 Please get back to me..


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doug zdanivsky* 
_I notice I'm not on the "paid" list..

 I should be.. I paid well in advance..

 Please get back to me.._

 

The list above is those who have paid for *shipping,* while tortie's list at the beginning of the thread is of those who have paid fully for the cords. You are listed there as "fully paid."

 If you've also paid for shipping through tortie, then that's another matter.


----------



## doug zdanivsky

Ahh..

 My mistake.. 

 Sorry


----------



## strohmie

Alright people, keep that info coming. We're now two days away.

 As it stands, I have full payment from 29 people, one person picking their cords up, 19 contacted with their shipping info who need to PayPal me, 7 international customers who are waiting for the cords to get here so I can weigh out the packages, and two current buyers waiting to see if they can buy more.

 <pants like a tired dog>


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Strohmie, you've got paypal


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_...and two current buyers waiting to see if they can buy more.

 <pants like a tired dog>_

 

hopefully one of those two is me, if not... put me down as another of them.

 thanks again for all the hard work.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_hopefully one of those two is me, if not... put me down as another of them.

 thanks again for all the hard work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea, you and Sduibek. It'll delay your shipping until we can verify whether we have any extra remaining, but hopefully not by long.


----------



## strohmie

Well, we've stalled out at about 40 payments, but at least we're halfway there. There are about 20 other people who have received payment info from me, and another 20 or so who haven't gotten in touch with me yet.

 24 hours and counting...the prep work begins...

 (and no, the boxes haven't arrived yet, those other ones are for FedEx and UPS shippers...)


----------



## andrzejpw

ok, just sent my last (and final) payment in for shipping. 

 andrzejpw


----------



## ampgalore

Is that a Sennheiser headphone in the trash can?


----------



## strohmie

Nope, nothing there other than a couple of envelopes and such.


----------



## xtreme4099

ygpm$


----------



## NewMexiCat

You should have my PayPal.

 Thanks for all your (upcoming) work!


----------



## strohmie

I'm going to start a new thread so that it's more clear who's paid, hasn't paid, and which packages have been shipped (when the time comes).

http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?p=887356

 **Please direct all posts about the group buy to that thread**


----------



## tortie

I would like to publicly thank strohmie for helping in the shipping of the cords. Congratulations to everyone who ordered the Quails for being part of one of the biggest (if not THE biggest) group buys in head-fi history. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please dont forget to leave feedbacks for both me and strohmie when you recieve your Quails!

*Head-fi member reviews of the ordered Quails can be found here*

 tortie


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Please dont forget to leave feedbacks for both me and strohmie when you recieve your Quails!

 tortie_

 

Do you really think you need it? Do you think that someone in head-fi are going to forget what you guys have done for us? IIRC this was the greatest group buy in the history of head-fi, and thanks God with no problems to the date, I hope this encourage others to do the same in the future with other stuff....
 Thanks very much to both of you....!!!!!


----------



## Guild

Hmm.... How about having one representative for all the buyers leave feedback on behalf of the whole group. I nominate Sovkiller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here at Head-fi, buyer/seller feedback is just a thread of peoples comments; no kind of score is tallied like at Ebay/Audiogon. Each post must be read inorder to properly evaluate a person's trading habits. While having more posts and opinions is generally better, 50+ posts on the same deal may be overwhelming and effectively depreciate all the other documented transactions of the buyer/seller. One entry, representing the group as a whole, would be much more powerful, IMO.

 ok, I admit it. I'm lazy, too.


----------



## strohmie

Momentarily I'm at 62 feedbacks already, so one group feedback would suffice.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Momentarily I'm at 62 feedbacks already, so one group feedback would suffice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not against the feedback, on the contrary, I think it is more than deserved, but I do not think that any feedback will be representative, of the magnitude of the effort, dedication, and the time, you guys had spent on organizing and accomplish all this group sale.
 I agree that one, in the name of the whole group should be more representative, and maybe to differentiate it, from the rest, we could just add all the names of the persons that are satisfied with your voluntary duty......two thumbs up for you guys!!!!!


----------

